# Need Advice Lamb



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 30, 2019)

My wife wants me to smoke a boneless leg of Lamb. It only weighs 2.5# and have never done lamb on my smoker before. looking for suggestions. time, temp, etc.. Thanks


----------



## sandyut (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh yes!  I always reverse sear lamb leg.  Smoke low as you can. I do 180 till it’s close to the done temp you are shooting for.  If you smoke hotter it will be to temp in an hour.  Like you would with beef. I wouldn’t go past 120-130 but I like it very medium rare.  Then sear on a very hot gasser or cast iron pan or something   Real fast and to doneness you guys like


----------



## sandyut (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh yes and the time will depend on if you do it in pieces or tie it up    I like in pieces but they will get done at various times Since they will be differing in thickness


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 30, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Oh yes!  I always reverse sear lamb leg.  Smoke low as you can. I do 180 till it’s close to the done temp you are shooting for.  If you smoke hotter it will be to temp in an hour.  Like you would with beef. I wouldn’t go past 120-130 but I like it very medium rare.  Then sear on a very hot gasser or cast iron pan or something   Real fast and to doneness you guys like



Are you doing the sear before or after the smoke? Thanks


----------



## sandyut (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes smoke then sear.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 30, 2019)

Just remember sheep are liars you can't believe nuthin they say!


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 30, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Just remember sheep are liars you can't believe nuthin they say!




Sounds like a bunch of Sheep Chit to me.


----------

